# "Free 72 Local Swap"



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

> We will soon be changing how we broadcast local channels in your zip code. This may require a free upgrade to your DIRECTV equipment. To find out if you qualify for an upgrade, call 1-888-763-7772. Mention "Free 72 Local Swap" at the voice prompt.


This appeared on my account page today. It wasn't there yesterday. 
So I called the number, but instead of getting a voice prompt I reached a live person. she was very nice, and spent a lot of time finding out what this is about.
Turns out that I will have to get a different dish. She couldn't tell me what the dish will be, I have the 3LNB Slimline. The locals will be broadcast in a different way.
The installer will be coming Monday. Has anyone had this done yet?
Interesting.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

If you already have a slimline, no dish swap will be needed.

Any "D" series or ancient SD boxes should be replaced with "H" series. Any R15/16 & DTivo units should be replaced with HR2x (possibly with R22s but unlikely).

This does not trigger a new commitment.

What DMA are you in?


----------



## dwrats_56 (Apr 21, 2007)

I guess we would have to know where here is?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

RobertE said:


> If you already have a slimline, no dish swap will be needed.
> 
> Any "D" series or ancient SD boxes should be replaced with "H" series. Any R15/16 & DTivo units should be replaced with HR2x (possibly with R22s but unlikely).
> 
> ...


I know that. I have a HR20 and a HR23 in my account plus the 3lnb Slimline, yet according to Dtv I need the upgrade....soooooo I will see what the installer brings. This could be a case of one hand not knowing what the other hand is doing.

This what she needed to know, city:Columbia Mo, Zip:65201, county:Boone.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I just received my confirmation, here it is in part:



> Great news, we have placed your order for a new receiver!
> 
> Please review the summary of your order below.
> 
> ...


Hmmm....okeedokee... So at first it says I'm getting a receiver, then it says I'm getting a SLimline, which I already have. Won't the installer be confused.:lol:


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Looks like for whatever reason the computer doesn't know that you have a slimline installed. Did they install it or did you? Either way, it will be a quick job for the tech.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Looks like for whatever reason the computer doesn't know that you have a slimline installed. Did they install it or did you? Either way, it will be a quick job for the tech.


I brought my 5 LNB slimline with me when I moved to Missouri, the installer brought the 3LNB SL. He said I didn't need the 5 LNB.

Yea, it will be short visit.


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

I recently had my 72 swap done a few weeks ago. I already had a slimline and the installer left that alone.
I had one R15 and a D10. The R15 was swapped for a R22 and the D10 was swapped for a H21. My locals look better on the newer boxes so the swap was worth it for me.


----------



## Tech_1438 (Jun 1, 2008)

morbid_fun said:


> The R15 was swapped for a R22 and the D10 was swapped for a H21.


Are you sure your R15 wasn't switched out for an *H*R22??


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

Tech_1438 said:


> Are you sure your R15 wasn't switched out for an *H*R22??


Positive.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Tech_1438 said:


> Are you sure your R15 wasn't switched out for an *H*R22??


The R22 is the discontinued SD MPEG4 DVR that actually now works as another HD-DVR since it was built on the same platform. For awhile they were switching old SD-DVRs with the R22 for MPEG4 markets. Originally it came with the HD functionality disabled though.

My assumption is his installer still has a few laying around in stock and that is how he got his.


----------



## Tech_1438 (Jun 1, 2008)

Grentz said:


> The R22 is the discontinued SD MPEG4 DVR that actually now works as another HD-DVR since it was built on the same platform. For awhile they were switching old SD-DVRs with the R22 for MPEG4 markets. Originally it came with the HD functionality disabled though.
> 
> My assumption is his installer still has a few laying around in stock and that is how he got his.


Yes, I am well aware of the R22.

I am a tech in the Fort Wayne, IN DMA. We were the first DMA to complete the 72.5 transition in November. All upgrades, installs, and mover's connects in the Ft. Wayne DMA since June 2009, called for HR2x to be used instead of the "phased out" R22. The June 2, 2009 Blast Fact stated this was for all 72.5 transition and KA only markets, Including Boise, Idaho.

It seems odd that this individual would receive an R22 nearly 6 months after it was supposed to be "phased out".


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

Tech_1438 said:


> Yes, I am well aware of the R22.
> 
> I am a tech in the Fort Wayne, IN DMA. We were the first DMA to complete the 72.5 transition in November. All upgrades, installs, and mover's connects in the Ft. Wayne DMA since June 2009, called for HR2x to be used instead of the "phased out" R22. The June 2, 2009 Blast Fact stated this was for all 72.5 transition and KA only markets, Including Boise, Idaho.
> 
> It seems odd that this individual would receive an R22 nearly 6 months after it was supposed to be "phased out".


The tech explained to me that the R22 is HD and all I need is to add HD Access for it to enable and become a HR-22. I questioned the info on the model number, but the HD does enable for me. Maybe they had no HR models that day.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

morbid_fun said:


> The tech explained to me that the R22 is HD and all I need is to add HD Access for it to enable and become a HR-22. I questioned the info on the model number, but the HD does enable for me. Maybe they had no HR models that day.


Can you press and hold the Info button on your remote for 3 seconds? It will bring up the screen with your make/model and software version. Can you tell us what it says there?

- Merg


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Can you press and hold the Info button on your remote for 3 seconds? It will bring up the screen with your make/model and software version. Can you tell us what it says there?
> 
> - Merg


R22-100

0x388


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

There are still plenty of R22s in the refurb system, and those will get cycled out to installs just like any other receiver.

In my areas, over half of the HD receivers and about 3/4 of the SD receivers installed are refurbs. You'd be surprised at how many people get installed, and then decide they want to upgrade. Then there is all of the equipment that gets pulled out of the 72 locals markets. It all gets recycled, as long as it is new enough and it still works.

D11s, R15s, H21s and HR21s are still installed every day. It doesn't appear that H20s or HR20s are sent out anymore for tech installs, though they are still available from the return center for direct replacement by request.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

morbid_fun said:


> R22-100
> 
> 0x388


Interesting.

Just an FYI, though, your R22 will essentially be the same as an HR21 if you activate HD on your account. The R22 has a 320GB HDD like the HR21. The HR22 has a 500GB HDD.

- Merg


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> This appeared on my account page today. It wasn't there yesterday.
> So I called the number, but instead of getting a voice prompt I reached a live person. she was very nice, and spent a lot of time finding out what this is about.
> Turns out that I will have to get a different dish. She couldn't tell me what the dish will be, I have the 3LNB Slimline. The locals will be broadcast in a different way.
> The installer will be coming Monday. Has anyone had this done yet?
> Interesting.


You weren't notified of your need to swap out via a letter, phone call, email, etc, in the last 8 months?


----------



## kmax (May 23, 2007)

Tech_1438 said:


> Yes, I am well aware of the R22.
> 
> I am a tech in the Fort Wayne, IN DMA. We were the first DMA to complete the 72.5 transition in November. All upgrades, installs, and mover's connects in the Ft. Wayne DMA since June 2009, called for HR2x to be used instead of the "phased out" R22. The June 2, 2009 Blast Fact stated this was for all 72.5 transition and KA only markets, Including Boise, Idaho.
> 
> It seems odd that this individual would receive an R22 nearly 6 months after it was supposed to be "phased out".


Are you still handing out H20? I called for the 72 swap (had a D10) last week and they shipped me a H20-100. Was hoping for at least a H21.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Sounds like you are fine as far as your Dish goes. If you only have the HR20 and HR23 receivers then you don't need to do anything. Call them up and cancel the appointment so you aren't wasting their time.

I think DirecTV has just been telling every one of their customers in the effected areas about this, whithout actually checking what equipment they have. I had the 72 swap done back in May or so and it still tells me about it on my account page when I log in. They also must not have trained their CSRs on this very well either, as I had to explain to the lady on the phone what was needed (I had one old SD box that had to be swapped for an H21).


----------



## sswheeler (Aug 27, 2008)

If I am correct, don't you have to have an H series before they will activate HD access on account? If I remeber correctly, when they started upgrading the R22 to handle HD, some pleople called in and tried to add HD access and they wouldn't do it since they didn't have an "H" series on their account.


----------



## Tech_1438 (Jun 1, 2008)

sswheeler said:


> If I am correct, don't you have to have an H series before they will activate HD access on account?


You are correct, sir.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I have to keep cancelling mine, since I upgraded to HD over a year ago.....


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Just an FYI, though, your R22 will essentially be the same as an HR21 if you activate HD on your account. The R22 has a 320GB HDD like the HR21. The HR22 has a 500GB HDD.
> 
> - Merg


Thank you Merg. I appreciate the clarification.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

It looks like the Fort Smith, AR DMA must be switching soon - I logged in to my account yesterday and I had the 72 swap message on my account.

I guess that R15 and R16 will be swapped out for an R22.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Is there any chance that the OP is located on the border of another county that gets their LiL's from the 119? There's a slim chance that this could be a DMA realignment, and the tech will be swapping the LNB back to a SL5, and that you'll now be receiving that DMA's locals instead of your current ones. Just maybe :scratchin


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

sorry, duplicate post


----------



## Bofurley (Oct 11, 2006)

What exactly is the 72 local swap?
Thanks


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

krock918316 said:


> It looks like the Fort Smith, AR DMA must be switching soon - I logged in to my account yesterday and I had the 72 swap message on my account.
> 
> I guess that R15 and R16 will be swapped out for an R22.


Actually, you'll most likely get an HR2x receiver. If you don't currently have HD service, don't worry. You'll be able to continue with SD service even though you will have HD receivers.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Bofurley said:


> What exactly is the 72 local swap?
> Thanks


Some markets are switching from MPEG-2 locals to MPEG-4 locals. With this switch the, locals are moving from the 72 deg satellite where the MPEG-2 channels are located to one of the satellites that houses MPEG-4 locals. The D1x series receivers, the R15/R16 receivers, and all other legacy receivers can only receive MPEG-2 signals so they need to be upgraded to be able to recevie the MPEG-4 locals.

The upgrade process consists of replacing the dish with a Slimline3 and upgrading all receivers to MPEG-4 compatible receivers at no cost and with no commitment extension to the subscriber.

- Merg


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Some markets are switching from MPEG-2 locals to MPEG-4 locals. With this switch the, locals are moving from the 72 deg satellite where the MPEG-2 channels are located to one of the satellites that houses MPEG-4 locals. The D1x series receivers, the R15/R16 receivers, and all other legacy receivers can only receive MPEG-2 signals so they need to be upgraded to be able to recevie the MPEG-4 locals.
> 
> The upgrade process consists of replacing the dish with a Slimline3 and upgrading all receivers to MPEG-4 compatible receivers at no cost and with no commitment extension to the subscriber.
> 
> - Merg


Which is funny because all the proper equipment is listed on my account. Yet when I called DirecTV the csr insisted on scheduling a service call. The tech that came out had a very good laugh and said that this will be the easiest call he will have, and the only call, so he made some bucks for coming out in the below zero temps.


----------



## DishCSR (Jan 14, 2004)

Beerstalker said:


> Sounds like you are fine as far as your Dish goes. If you only have the HR20 and HR23 receivers then you don't need to do anything. Call them up and cancel the appointment so you aren't wasting their time.
> 
> I think DirecTV has just been telling every one of their customers in the effected areas about this, whithout actually checking what equipment they have. I had the 72 swap done back in May or so and it still tells me about it on my account page when I log in. They also must not have trained their CSRs on this very well either, as I had to explain to the lady on the phone what was needed (I had one old SD box that had to be swapped for an H21).


dtv never trains their csr's very well, on anything.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Which is funny because all the proper equipment is listed on my account. Yet when I called DirecTV the csr insisted on scheduling a service call. The tech that came out had a very good laugh and said that this will be the easiest call he will have, and the only call, so he made some bucks for coming out in the below zero temps.


It looks to me that your original message that suggested you brought your 5 LNB dish with you was not in D*'s database, so the CSR assumed you had the right receivers but not the right dish. Just to be safe, that's probably why the tech was sent out because there was no record showing that the KaKu dish was installed at your address by a D* technician.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Satelliteracer said:


> It looks to me that your original message that suggested you brought your 5 LNB dish with you was not in *D*'s database,* so the CSR assumed you had the right receivers but not the right dish. Just to be safe, that's probably why the tech was sent out because there was no record showing that the KaKu dish was installed at your address by a D* technician.


!rolling!rolling!rolling

Database! RIGHT.. that's a good one. :lol:

Shhhh.. I'll let you in on a little sectret... They[As far as CSR's] really haven't got a clue what kind of equipment you have, unless it's a receiver. Everything else is either an assumption or a complete guess on their part.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> It looks to me that your original message that suggested you brought your 5 LNB dish with you was not in D*'s database, so the CSR assumed you had the right receivers but not the right dish. Just to be safe, that's probably why the tech was sent out because there was no record showing that the KaKu dish was installed at your address by a D* technician.


That is exactly what it was. The installer never reported back to DirecTV about the dish he installed.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Interesting. I got the msg on my DTV web site acct. Toledo DMA, 43450, Wood Co. Last Jan. DTV installed a SWM3 and small dish and gave me a HR22-200 and a R22-200 (DVR's). I called yesterday afternoon re the msg, got a live person, she had me wait a few minutes, came back, told me that I needed a new dish and they would schedule an appt for this afternoon. I advised her that I already had the SWM3, she had me wait a few minutes and came back and told me that I do need a new dish. I'll ask the guy today to take down the small dish and tweek my SWM, give him a cup of coffee and everyone will be happy (it's breezy and in the low 20's today).


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Like I said before guys, the warning on the web page never goes away. I had the local 72 swap done 10 months ago and the web page still has the warning up when I log into my account. Even after I used the mover's connection and had a complete new install done with SWM.

As far as the CSRs go, I don't think they have ever been trained on the 72 swap, so they are always going to assume it needs done if the warning shows up on their screen.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

The DTV tech came today and also couldn't quite figure out why he was here. He did a tweak on the dish and got everything into the high 90's (before they were mostly in the high 70's to mid 80's with a couple of 90's). I wonder where the lady that I spoke with went and with whom she spoke when she insisted that I needed a new dish? Oh well, I am a happy camper with my levels up and the tech was happy that it was a short visit.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

ndole_mbnd said:


> !rolling!rolling!rolling
> 
> Database! RIGHT.. that's a good one. :lol:
> 
> Shhhh.. I'll let you in on a little sectret... They[As far as CSR's] really haven't got a clue what kind of equipment you have, unless it's a receiver. Everything else is either an assumption or a complete guess on their part.


Fascinating but wrong.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> ndole_mbnd said:
> 
> 
> > !rolling!rolling!rolling
> ...


Gotta agree with Shades here. They've been attempting to do everything in their power to track AT9 & AU9 installs since they rolled out. Thats one of the many things that factor in in whether or not an individual has a tech come out, or gets a receiver drop-shipped.
There is a place for SWM, Dish type, etc.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

usnret said:


> The DTV tech came today and also couldn't quite figure out why he was here. He did a tweak on the dish and got everything into the high 90's (before they were mostly in the high 70's to mid 80's with a couple of 90's). I wonder where the lady that I spoke with went and with whom she spoke when she insisted that I needed a new dish? Oh well, I am a happy camper with my levels up and the tech was happy that it was a short visit.


Better to be safe than sorry. You're getting them out for free, and the tech is getting paid for the job.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> Fascinating but wrong.


Not from what I've seen.

I've installed a slimline for a customer. Have gone back a month or so later to put in a 2nd HD box, workorder called for another ka/ku 3 dish and switch. Have actually gone back a 3rd time on a few, yet again another dish, once I even saw a 4x8 switch listed instead of a 6x8.  At times, they really do have no clue whats going on.


----------



## Graciecat (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi everyone, first time poster.
Hopefully someone who has already had the local swap will be able to answer my question, because nobody at Directv seems to be able to!

I was never informed that I needed to swap my equipment, no e-mail, no phone call, no letter...NOTHING.
I only found out about it because I went to DirecTV's website on a whim.

I called the number and the first person I talked to was just as clueless about it as I was.
Called back a few days later and the person explained things to me and I set up an appointment for this coming Sunday.

Then I got to wondering if my monthly bill was going to go up, called back and was assured that no, it would not.
I asked why I needed an HD receiver when I didn't even have an HD TV, that was explained and all was well...or so I thought.

I got a call this morning telling me that the installer was in my area and did I want them to come today so that I could see my HD channels?
I told him that wasn't the reason I was upgrading, that I was doing the local swap, he then says to me "Oh, you don't have an HD TV?"

At this point I told him not to come today and that I would call DirecTV and talk to them.

Just got off the phone with them and was informed that if I didn't have a HD TV that my local channels would come in with the new receiver, but that they would be blurry.
And then she asked me if I was still getting my locals, which I am.
I told her that it seems rather pointless to have this done if I wasn't going to be able to see the channels clearly any way.

Then she springs it on me that my bill will go up by $10 a month for the HD receiver.
I told her that right now I'm charged $5 for the receiver and then two lines later on the bill in gives me a credit for the $5 and asked if it was going to work the same way with the $10, she says no.
So I cancelled the appointment and told her when I stopped getting my locals that I would either switch to Dish or go back to cable.
This went right over her head and she said that she'd mark my account that I was going to call back for the upgrade when I lost my locals.
I thought "Whatever lady that is NOT what I said."

Anyway after my long rambling, do we really have to pay more for this receiver even though we have nothing to do with the fact that they are changing the way things are broadcast?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Graciecat said:


> Hi everyone, first time poster.
> Hopefully someone who has already had the local swap will be able to answer my question, because nobody at Directv seems to be able to!


If your locals are moving off the 72.5 SAT, then you will need to get new receiver, since the encoding changes from MPEG-2 to MPEG-4.
This should be at no cost to you.
While they'll need to give you an HD receiver, you don't have to have the HD package [$10] and can connect it fine to your SD TV. It won't be blurry, but also won't be in HD [duh].
What you will have are the HD local channels, but only outputted in 480 [SD] resolution.


----------



## paragon (Nov 15, 2007)

Graciecat said:


> Hi everyone, first time poster.
> Hopefully someone who has already had the local swap will be able to answer my question, because nobody at Directv seems to be able to!
> 
> I was never informed that I needed to swap my equipment, no e-mail, no phone call, no letter...NOTHING.
> ...


Two key points:

1) You won't have to pay the $10 HD fee since you are getting the receiver for a local swap.
2) Your local channels will look no worse than they do now (they will probably look better). They will be "blurry" only compared to HD.

The takeaway: That person (and many DIRECTV CSRs) has no clue what they are talking about. Just call back.


----------



## dstick653 (Aug 15, 2008)

I did my swap about a year ago. I live west of Toledo, OH and our locals switched a while ago. All I did was call the special "Local Swap" number and they had a tech out the next day. Gave me 2 new H23 receivers and were on their way. The new receivers were in rooms without a HD-TV, but they were needed to get the locals after they changed. I wasn't charged a dime and everything was done very quickly.
I would suggest that everyone that is eligible call Directv and see what they can do for you.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Graciecat, sorry to hear you are having issues with the local 72 swap. It seems that D* has done a pretty poor job of training their CSRs and techs about this. 

Pretty much what it boils down to is D* is going to send a tech to your house to upgrade your system to be completely MPEG4 compliant. This means you will get a new dish, and all new receivers. If you currently have DVRs they will be replaced by HR2x series hi-def DVRs. Your standard receivers will be replaced by H2x hi-def receivers. The tech will install the new dish and receivers and set everything up for you. You do not have to have hi-def tvs for this to work. You do not have to subscribe to HD access from D* (they will just lock the receivers so they can only output standard def). This will not cost you anything, and it will not require a new 2 year agreement (unless you add another receiver or upgrade a receiver to a DVR).

In the future if you do upgrade to a high-def TV all you will have to do is call D* and add HD access, you won't need a tech to come back out at all.

This really is a great deal for the people who live in 72 swap markets.

There is one thing you should check before you set up a new appointment. See if all of your TVs that you currently have receivers hooked up to have composite, S-video, or component inputs on them. If your TVs only have the regular RF cable input (the coaxial cable like the one that goes from the satellite to the receivers) then you will need to make sure that the tech brings an RF modulator for each TV that only has RF inputs.

Hopefully between my comments and the ones made before me you will understand more and it will make this an easy transition for you.


----------



## Graciecat (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your help.
Armed with all of the info I received here I called DirecTV back and talked to a very nice and knowledgable young man named Diondre.
He basically told me the very same thing all of you did...that I can get the HD receiver without the HD package, therefore not having to pay the extra $10 a month.

He even went so far as to ask me the name of the rep that told me the my payment would go up, he said everyone needs to be on the same page here or we're going to lose customers.

Then he told me that they haven't even started doing the swaps in my area yet and when they do I'll get a letter from them.

So again, thanks to all of you and Diondre at DirecTV for your help!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

RobertE said:


> Not from what I've seen.
> 
> I've installed a slimline for a customer. Have gone back a month or so later to put in a 2nd HD box, workorder called for another ka/ku 3 dish and switch. Have actually gone back a 3rd time on a few, yet again another dish, once I even saw a 4x8 switch listed instead of a 6x8.  At times, they really do have no clue whats going on.


Nothing like seeing a reply a couple months later sorry I missed it.

There's a difference between the CSR's being able to see what equipment should be installed and the work orders being generated.

You should have seen a reduction in the duplicate ODU's lately however the 4x8 situation won't be resolved until all 4x8's are gone which hopefully should be soon.

All that said and done it will never be perfect because not all changes get documented. Installing a SWM because it's easier when the work order doesn't call for it or installed a SL3 instead of a SL5 causes the same issue. Now with the new activation system it causes even more of an issue for self upgrades or incorrect line items being closed out rather than corrected.


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

be extremely careful that D* doesn't put you into another 2 year commitment.. Like they bombed me with.. and it was the bomb.. so be careful.

oh and the its a 72 swap.. yeah.. well when its in the computer, it doesn't come out.. 

that's the truth.. 

I know..


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

bjlc said:


> be extremely careful that D* doesn't put you into another 2 year commitment.. Like they bombed me with.. and it was the bomb.. so be careful.
> 
> oh and the its a 72 swap.. yeah.. well when its in the computer, it doesn't come out..
> 
> ...


+1 I'm in a DMA that made the 72.5 switch. I had to retire a DirecTivo unit because those don't work for MPEG4 locals. It wasn't my choice to switch receivers but I was dinged with a contract extension anyway. I protested several levels and each one claimed they were putting notes on my account to explain that I had not been extended. However, they all claimed they couldn't simply remove the extension.

I haven't tried to cancel my account but I have serious doubts that all those notes were ever really written and I'm sure I would have to fight an ETF.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

That is not the truth. The local 72 swap does not create a new 2 year agreement unless you add another receiver/DVR, or if you upgrade from a receiver to a DVR.

If you have 1 DVR and 3 receivers and get 1 HD-DVR and 3 HD receivers you will not start a new 2 year agreement. If you get 2 HD-DVRs and 2 HD receivers, or 1 HD-DVR and 4 HD receivers etc. that will cause a new 2 year agreement.

If a CSR mistakenly put you into a new 2 year agreement you can call or email D* and get it removed.

Have either of you tried contacting Ellen's office about this?


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Beerstalker said:


> That is not the truth. The local 72 swap does not create a new 2 year agreement unless you add another receiver/DVR, or if you upgrade from a receiver to a DVR.
> 
> If you have 1 DVR and 3 receivers and get 1 HD-DVR and 3 HD receivers you will not start a new 2 year agreement. If you get 2 HD-DVRs and 2 HD receivers, or 1 HD-DVR and 4 HD receivers etc. that will cause a new 2 year agreement.
> 
> ...


Since I'm not planning on leaving it wasn't worth the effort to continue the battle. I fought for the principle (and leverage in future negotiations) as long as I could but eventually gave up.

I replaced a DirecTivo with an R22. Well, *they* replaced the DirecTivo, I didn't ask for anything in particular. That's a DVR with a DVR, right?

I fought with a couple of front line CSRs, at least one supervisor and Retention. Every one of them claimed that once an extension was put on the account (rightly or wrongly) that there was no way to remove it, they could only add notes to my account.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

What is the latest info from DirecTV as to status of the moves off of 72.5, and when they may finish? I see that Dish has taken over use of a few of the even transponders.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Are there no recent or pending 72,5 market shutdowns?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Last thing I heard/saw was for last December 29 for Burlington, VT - Plattsburgh, NY, Lincoln – Hastings, NE and Waco – Temple – Bryan, TX.

- Merg


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Yeah, I know - very quiet on this front. I suppose it is D12 dependent. (even though SW1 is going largely unused at the moment)


----------

